
Ask HN: Is there any pro tip to help increase karma? - linkpuff
I would like any pro tip to start writing on HN
Please note that i&#x27;m not begging for upvotes...
======
11thEarlOfMar
What works well is to strike a balance between insight and rationality. Be
logical, non-emotional, but have something interesting to say.

Moreover, personal experience seems to score well, in particular when it
underscores your insight into the subject.

Take a look at the top comment on several current comment leaders:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17620543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17620543)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17623104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17623104)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17617825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17617825)

Don't force it. Comment on topics you have genuine experience, interest or
insight into. If you hit the right tone, your comment should naturally do
well.

PS: With the number of HN users growing year-by-year, it gets easier to score
those little dopamine hits...

~~~
linkpuff
Thanks :)!

------
Secded
I would like to know it too...

